# alarm wrist bands...anyone use them?



## hybriduno (Feb 15, 2013)

As per title really, any advice on if there any good or a waste of money?

Here's what im looking at getting.

http://www.diabetes.co.uk/diabetic-products/hypo-symptoms-alarm.html


----------



## Northerner (Feb 15, 2013)

My feelings are that if these worked well then everyone would probably have one. I've heard that they either don't alarm when you want them to or they alarm when there is no problem, so I wouldn't want to put my trust in them.

Probably only a CGMS (Continuous Glucose Monitor System) would give sufficient accuracy, as they sample the interstitial fluid rather than just skin temperature etc., but the sensors are very expensive.


----------



## hybriduno (Feb 15, 2013)

thanks  just wondered


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 14, 2013)

If it was that simple ???????????   Life     I would pay a couple of grand if it worked not just ?80


----------



## Lauras87 (Mar 14, 2013)

I was going to post a question about these as I've heard of all sorts including a bed alarm which shakes the bed to wake you when hypo (I'd need a bomb under my bed to wake me due being a heavy sleeper)


----------

